# 02 Jetta Radio lights up but doesn't work...



## lowelln1618 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok. So I needed a car. So I bought a 2002 VW Jetta Wagon with 66000 miles for just under 4K. I feel like I got a steal and have so far enjoyed this car a lot. At the time the radio wasn't working so I thought an after-market radio would be a quick solution. However, I like the look of the stock radio and how the lights match the rest of the car. So I want to keep it or figure out if I need a replacement one.








When I start the car, the radio lights up but nothing shows up on the screen. There is a blinking red light on the bottom left side of the radio. from the forums I had read about this radio, it seems there is a high failure rate at which point the radio needs to be replace. Others have claimed a simple fuse check would make it work. I did check fuse #42 and the one behind the radio and both seemed fine, but I still replaced them just to be sure.








I have also read that there may be something wrong with the ignition switch not sending the proper power to the unit, but this seems farfetched to me.
I hope someone can help me with this. I really would like to keep the stock radio. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: 02 Jetta Radio lights up but doesn't work... (lowelln1618)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowelln1618* »_
I have also read that there may be something wrong with the ignition switch not sending the proper power to the unit, but this seems farfetched to me.


This is very possible reason. Take multimeter and check yellow /red wire on radio harness.


----------



## lowelln1618 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 02 Jetta Radio lights up but doesn't work... (smick)*

Thanks for the feedback. But I am more of a chemist than a technician. I'm not sure how to do this. I have a voltmeter with many different read settings. Can I use this? If yes, how?


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

Let's make things easier. Take small 12V bulb with wires. Unplug radio (8 pin connector). Attach one of bulb wires to brown wire on connector. Use other wire to check if lines are ok. 
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...n.jpg
Check pins 4, 5, 7 (plug 3 on picture)


----------



## lowelln1618 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: (smick)*

Wow thanks for the help. I got it to work now and the radio functions great, but for one thing. I hear no audio. The buttons work and they respond to my actions but there is no audio coming from the speakers. Could it be a wire cut somewhere on an amp that I am unaware of, or is my unit really dead. Thanks and I hope to hear from you again.


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (lowelln1618)*

Take a speaker and test speaker lines (plug 2 picture). I don't belive that HU amplifier is dead. There is more likely that amp is not powered up. But do that anyway.


----------



## lowelln1618 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: (smick)*

The thing gets crazy now. I tested the wire ends on the plug and I can hear sound coming from the speakers. It was a scratchy sound so I knew the speakers were connected to the amp and the amp working. What I did was inlay a headphone speaker to the plug on the ends for the right front speaker. by this is mean that when I place the plug back into the head unit, there is a headphone wire in between the headunit and the plug, like an in-between speaker. Can you guess what happened? It worked! The speakers came alive with the headunit. HOWEVER, when I power the unit off and then back on, the speakers don't work again. I noticed that I can only get the speakers to work again if I jiggle the plug around everytime I restart the unit. What can you make of this?


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (lowelln1618)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowelln1618* »_ I noticed that I can only get the speakers to work again if I jiggle the plug around everytime I restart the unit. What can you make of this?

Something is wrong with the plug (bad terminals I guess) or bad junctions inside unit.


_Modified by smick at 11:59 AM 9-12-2009_


----------

